
“Cigarette smoking causes about one of every five deaths in the US each year.” - anythingnonidin
https://www.cdc.gov/tobacco/data_statistics/fact_sheets/health_effects/tobacco_related_mortality/index.htm
======
atom_enger
So what do we do? I don't believe in making them illegal as that infringes on
others rights to choose what they put in their body, but I do feel for the
kids and family members who have to put up with the habit.

~~~
biktor_gj
Well, this is my personal opinion but here it goes.

It's not about our rights, it's about public health. Cigarrettes should be
illegal, and all the companies making these products shluld be banned. This is
costing the entire world millions every month.

I am a smoker. I smoke about a pack everyday. And I've tried quitting more
than once, but this thing is more addictive than a lot of substances you can
buy on the street. The only reason it's legal is because some people get huge
profits from it. If they asked me, I would ban it in a second. In the US
there's people in jail for selling a joint in the street, but nobody has done
anything to put the people owning the companies who manufacture shit that
kills so many people everyday behind bars. I don't get it. I mean, I do, but
it just shows how nasty some parts of every goverment are

~~~
saurik
Have you considered switching to an e-cigrarette _without the intention of
quitting_ (which is where I think most people trip up)? I have a friend who
uses a balance of nicotine in his e-cigarette that is way way more nicotine
than he would ever get from a normal cigarette, he is extremely happy (and
claims that the real trick is you need to not use a cheap e-cigarette but get
one that nails the temperature consistently), and as far as we can all tell he
is avoiding the horrible health effects. I mean: you are addicted to nicotine,
not tar, right?

~~~
seasonalgrit
"as far as we can all tell he is avoiding the horrible health effects"

No. Nicotine is a carcinogen. Forgive my surprise, but I'm absolutely blown
away that this isn't common knowledge in 2017.

Edit: I appreciate the distinction that folks are making as far as what
constitutes a carcinogen. Yes, the science we have today falls short of us
classifying nicotine as a 'complete carcinogen'. If that makes you sleep
better, then ok, but the science shows carcinogenicity in vitro, and
substantial ability to promote tumor growth, metastasis, and recurrence in
vivo [0][1][2][3].

Your friend is also potentially exposing himself and those around him to
formaldehyde and diacetyl and so on, which is present in many e-cigarette
liquids.

Folks: eat healthy, get a bit of exercise, read good books, and most of all,
develop relationships with people you truly trust. If you find yourself
needing to rely on smoking or drinking to get you through the week, take a
step back and garbage-collect your life and decide if you're living the life
you want, or if it's a life that's in need of radical restructuring.

[0] doi:10.1371/journal.pone.0007524

[1]
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7848904](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7848904)

[2] [http://www.mdedge.com/ccjm/article/101393/adolescent-
medicin...](http://www.mdedge.com/ccjm/article/101393/adolescent-
medicine/e-cigarettes-safe-recommend-patients)

[3] doi:10.1158/0008-5472.CAN-14-0681

~~~
adwi
Source please.

~~~
seasonalgrit
i did not downvote you. asking for a source is not a bad thing.

in addition to what i posted above, this paper is a good summary of what we
know at this point: doi:10.1038/nrc3725

------
clumsysmurf
Its also a nightmare when you rent. Luckily I see more rental properties
banning smoking, but they are still in the minority.

Its not just smoke wafting in from neighbors, but also the third hand smoke
deposited in the unit you may be exposed to by previous smokers.

For example, its almost impossible to remove the third hand smoke from
ventilation systems that use flexible duct tubing because they tear.

The cost of a total clean-up is so high, I bet nobody actually does it
correctly. Since there is no transparency in this matter, as a consumer you
can't make an educated decision on the unit you area about to rent.

~~~
maccard
Where are you based? I've been in many rental properties over the last 10
years; my own, my parents, and friends of. Oth of us. Every single one I've
seen has banned smoking.

~~~
clumsysmurf
Arizona - but to clarify, I'm talking about apartments. For example the Mark
Taylor properties I've stayed at permit smoking.

------
grzm
Based on the references, I believe this should be tagged (2015)

Also, article title is "Tobacco-Related Mortality"

~~~
majewsky
Can you name any relevant "tobacco-related" activities that are not "smoking"?

(Technically, it's true that the term "cigarette smoking" is too narrow. When
my mother asked my father to quit cigarette smoking, he happily obliged and
started stuffing a tobacco pipe instead.)

~~~
maccard
Don't know if they're "relevant" but snuff is common in certain places -
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snuff_(tobacco)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snuff_\(tobacco\))

Edit: actually there's a full Wikipedia article on smokeless tobacco -
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smokeless_tobacco](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smokeless_tobacco)

------
tdburn
1 in 5! That's astounding

~~~
dukoid
not sure what kind of information gain "each year" is supposed to provide in
the title though....

~~~
jstimpfle
It means that next year it will be 2/5...

